# Anton Chigurh



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Am new here, it's 10 degrees out so I said hmm, what better thing to do than to adopt a new pet. Moved to Denver at the beginning of the month, and my wily California King managed to escape amidst the move, so I decided to shift away from snakes for now. Anyhow, without and further babbling, this is Chigurh. (extra points for those that realize I named him after the villain in No Country for Old Men.)




























You all will probably better recognize what type he is etc. I honestly don't have the slightest clue, I just thought he was purdeh lol

Fed him a few blood worms which he seemed to take akin to, though I must say I felt really tempted to buy that big 5 gallon fluvial edge Chi aquarium, the one with the natural little waterfall thing into it.... Darn thing is awfully sexy, but decided 5 gallons was probably a bit much for one Betta. 

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

KennyBooBear said:


> Am new here, it's 10 degrees out so I said hmm, what better thing to do than to adopt a new pet. Moved to Denver at the beginning of the month, and my wily California King managed to escape amidst the move, so I decided to shift away from snakes for now. Anyhow, without and further babbling, this is Chigurh. (extra points for those that realize I named him after the villain in No Country for Old Men.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my...the water looks awfully cloudy!! Do you have a heater for the little guy? Just so you know, with that size tank (I have one too for emergencies), you'll need to do 100% water changes everyday...

Other than that, cute looking fishie! Sorry I don't know where the name comes from... *fail* D:


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Watch No Country for Old Men, epic film. And a water heater? Forgive my Betta noobness, I believe it's time I search the forum haha. The water is cloudy because the sand is still settling. Like an idiot, I poured the sand in AFTER I put the water in /facepalm.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

What size is it?

I would invest in a thermometer and a heater for the tank. It should be around a steady 78 degrees F. I would be careful with the hole in the top too, bettas like to jump!


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll have to watch that movie then. :-D

Bettas are tropical fish..so they need their water temperatures to be between 76ºF-82ºF...more toward 80ºF preferably. Bettas do need room to swim though...many recommend 2.5 gallon tanks to allow them to swim around and not be bored (which can cause them to bite off their own tails..). Using a 2.5 gallon tank is also easier for cleaning..only 2 water changes a week compared to the every day changes you're going to have to do with your current tank.. I would use what you have now as a quarantine tank or a hospital tank, honestly.

Did you wash your sand before adding it? Sometimes it has dust and grime that also makes your water rather cloudy... you can do a few water changes (siphoning) and gently add water back into the tank to improve clarity.

Other than that, your fish looks rather healthy. ;-)

EDIT @ AngelicScars: It's less than a gallon...this is it: http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/marinacubusglassbettakit.aspx


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

5 gallons is actually the perfect size for bettas. Contrary to popular belief, there is no such thing as "too big". Some people here keep their bettas in massive community tanks. I have one in my 10 gal. 

You mentioned it was cold where you live. Unless you heat your house to 80F you will need a heater as bettas require a constant temperature of 78 degrees to thrive. They can tolerate as low as 70 or so. Lower than that and you are risking his life. Unfortunately most heaters are designed to work with tanks of at least 2 gallons... 

How big is that tank? Small unfiltered tanks (<2 gallons) need constant water changes to keep the fish healthy. 2-3 times a week I think. How will you clean the sand? in an unfiltered tank it can become a hassle.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Yarp. I almost sprung for a 5 gallon but wasn't certain whether I was ready to drop 50$ on the aquarium, albeit a nice one, for a Betta. As beautiful a fish as they are, 50$ is a lot of Ramen noodles lol

That said, I am half debating going back and swapping this tank for that nicer one tomorrow. I believe it's called the Fluval Edge - Chi if I'm not mistaken. I just need to look at my finances first and foremost and decide whether or not I want to drop that kinda mullah right now without having a job yet. Still on the hunt lmao

Edit: Found the aquarium, it's on sale at my local store for like 53.99
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4232279

That said, I reckon ole Chigurh should be fine in his current setting for now until I spring for a nicer aquarium setup if I maintain it well, yea? My apartment stays nearly a constant 75-80 (I'm a Louisiana boy originally, I like my hot weather) so it should keep his water at an acceptable level. Will drop my thermometer in there in a bit to see what kind of a reading I get.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a buncha sand. Literally like 20lbs of it. I wash it prior to placing it in the aquarium, though; I have so much because I used to use it for my snake who went A.W.O.L., might as well use what's left of it.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

If you don't want to splurge, you can get something called a "critter keeper" if you like. You can find them in the small pets/reptile section in a pet store...they're only about $15 for a 5 gallon one...that's what I'm housing my new guy in.. And they have a better lid so your betta won't jump out (yes...they do tend to jump)


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll splurge, just not yet. I still have multiple aquariums for the snakes I've had in the passed that I could clean and use, everything from 5 gallon to 25 gallon setups, but I quite like the fit and finish of the one I linked above. I figure if I'm gonna have such a pretty fish out on display, I might as well throw it in something that doesn't look like it came from ToysR'us (no offense to anyone here lol)

Just trying to keep with the aesthetic appeal of the rest of my apartment is all. Good to know these things though, I was always under the impression that they did fine in small surroundings, though logic generally says bigger is better. Might also invest in a coarse sand, that way it doesn't cloud up the water like the nice beach sand I have does. Fish seems relatively happy though. I assume him swimming around and exploring is a good thing, versus just sitting still like he's shell shocked.

Edit: I assume it's also a good idea to add small amounts of salt to their water? I see in your sig that for every gallon you add a half teaspoon.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Well the tank is completely your choice - I totally understand what you mean by the ToysRUs comment..lol..still waiting for someone to sell me a very, very appealing looking glass tank... -_-

So, not insulting your intelligence by asking, just curious...are you using water additives? Like water conditioner?


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

No, I actually quite prefer you and everyone here to probe me haha. I'd rather do this right and have a fish live, stead of me having it die, and bringing it outside and taking pictures on the pavement frozen solid, only to repost here for the shock value. (that was a joke) I am in fact using a water conditioner, and as stated earlier have blood worms. They tend to be a good source of vitamins for critters, namely D, which helps their colors. At least that's how it works with turtles, not so sure about fish lol. 

The conditioner calls for a teaspoon per ten gallons. Well seeing as I'm at .9 gallon I tried to ration off a tenth of said measurement, but decided I'd rather put a bit more than I should, than far too little. That said, I probably added about a 1/4 teaspoon into the aquarium.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Your fish is gorgeous! Great find!

You'll probably be able to find a standard 10g tank for ~$10-15 at a Petco, Pet People, or even Walmart. Good luck!


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Danke!

The more I think about it, the more I might just suck it up and throw him in my 10 gallon and maybe find some other fish that would bode well with a Betta around, and I'm lead to believe various shrimp do well with Betta fish, so that may be a route I'll take. *shrug*

btw, your avatar. Awesome lol


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

It looks like we have the same tank.

I keep it on my desk at work... right now i change the water Tuesdays and Fridays... I feed him 3 pellets in the morning and 3 pellets when i leave for the day... haven't had a single problem with him, i do have a small bowl heater in the tank that keeps it around 75f or so... and i always turn the light off when i leave for the weekend or the evening










Welcome to the site


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks! Awesome to know that I won't be subject to animal cruelty claims in the event I do decide to leave him in there lmao

The irony in all of this is, after seeing all the support for Bettas here, I really feel tempted to go buy a few more. Damn the internet!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

About the salt; don't use it Except as medication. They are freshwater fish lol.

And boy, those fluvals are NICE! I wish I could afford them. I ended up buying a 10 gal for much cheaper though lol.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Very pretty boy. There are many wonderful things about our community. Not the least of which is our ability to support each other in fish addiction. Or MTS (Multiple Tank Syndrome) as it's called.  I started with just Tango and swore he'd be the only. Now I have 4 male bettas and a 16 gallon community tank.

The Fluvals ARE really nice. I'd have one if I didn't balk at the price. 

I keep 3 of mine in 5 gallons and my larger King in a 10 gallon and they're all happy with their setups. They're all kept at around 80. Heat helps keep them healthy and fights off stress and disease. When they're cold, they're more susceptible to being sick. I don't know if it's the same with snakes? But if it is, you know what we mean. Fish are cold blooded too.

Edit - Welcome!!!


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> About the salt; don't use it Except as medication. They are freshwater fish lol.
> 
> And boy, those fluvals are NICE! I wish I could afford them. I ended up buying a 10 gal for much cheaper though lol.


Ah, wish I had known that before I poured in a 1/4 cup of seasoned salt. Ah well. Cheers lol



vaygirl said:


> Very pretty boy. There are many wonderful things about our community. Not the least of which is our ability to support each other in fish addiction. Or MTS (Multiple Tank Syndrome) as it's called.  I started with just Tango and swore he'd be the only. Now I have 4 male bettas and a 16 gallon community tank.
> 
> The Fluvals ARE really nice. I'd have one if I didn't balk at the price.
> 
> ...


Yea, the messed up part is, I'm already looking at other fish, and I'm literally right around the corner from a breeder. Am seriously looking at the Fluval Edge or the Chi, and getting another Betta for it, namely a halfmoon. Add a few shrimp and some other fish that it won't kill and voila!


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Being that it's another cold day, I decided to dig out one of my other tanks, namely my 10 gal. Dug out my old filter and happened to have a package of unopened refills for it sitting in the box. Also picked up a Ghost shrimp which he has really seemed to take a liking to, that is in the good chain sense. So far he's been quick enough to stay out of ole Anton's mouth though. Picked up this little bottom feeder while I was at it. Now am on Aquabid looking at some half moons..... I hate all of you. When I end up in the soup line, and someone asks why, I have this website to cite. Ignore the fact that I just dropped a little over 6000 into my Jeep lol

Anyhow, all this idle chit chat is meaningless without pictures.... sooooo...... voila?









I know it looks foggy, really two reasons behind that. Sand is still settling and my phone doesn't much like the amount of light coming from the tank. Unfortunately there's no ceiling light in the bedrooms of my apartment. D'oh!









"BUBBLES!!! My bubbles!"









Posin









Seems to like the new setup. Exploring all over.









Buddha says.... "stop!"









And uno mas, for the road.


I got the idea for the Buddha from an old shadow box I had sitting in the closet that I hadn't hung up in ages. Took it apart, extracted ole trusty Buddha, scrubbed it down to make sure it was nice and clean and tada!

Used two different tones of sand, one being a white, the other being a beigish, so it gives a two tone effect that can't be seen very well in the above pictures, but it's there.... I promise.

Any opinions on me dropping a live bamboo stalk in the aquarium?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Those are great pics! And yes, owning bettas is addictive hah... there's always another gorgeous color pattern out there just waiting to be found! I went from 1 to uh however many is in my signature in a couple months! I've owned other fish, but these are much more appealing to me. You should definitely set up the other tanks! Maybe even think about starting a sorority  Female bettas can be as colorful as the males!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

KennyBooBear said:


> Being that it's another cold day, I decided to dig out one of my other tanks, namely my 10 gal. Dug out my old filter and happened to have a package of unopened refills for it sitting in the box. Also picked up a Ghost shrimp which he has really seemed to take a liking to, that is in the good chain sense. So far he's been quick enough to stay out of ole Anton's mouth though. Picked up this little bottom feeder while I was at it. Now am on Aquabid looking at some half moons..... I hate all of you. When I end up in the soup line, and someone asks why, I have this website to cite. Ignore the fact that I just dropped a little over 6000 into my Jeep lol
> 
> Anyhow, all this idle chit chat is meaningless without pictures.... sooooo...... voila?
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice set up, I have always been very fond of sand. I have that same cave from your last picture! :-D


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Those are great pics! And yes, owning bettas is addictive hah... there's always another gorgeous color pattern out there just waiting to be found! I went from 1 to uh however many is in my signature in a couple months! I've owned other fish, but these are much more appealing to me. You should definitely set up the other tanks! Maybe even think about starting a sorority  Female bettas can be as colorful as the males!


Thanks, though the second picture is the only one that has the colors somewhat close to right haha.

My other aquariums are significantly larger, if I set them up it's gonna be for breeding purposes.... which I haven't yet ruled out the possibility of :-D



Nutt007 said:


> Wow! Nice set up, I have always been very fond of sand. I have that same cave from your last picture! :-D


Thanks lol, that was for my California Kingsnake. In fact, this whole aquarium, setup for the most part was. The rocks came from the edge of the Mississippi back home in New Orleans. I also have a big hunk of drift wood, but that was for the turtles that used to reside in this tank as well. Sushi and Sashimi were their names, little bastards ate all the fish I put in the aquarium.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, he'll LOVE it. 

I can see the two toned sand. It looks beautiful! On the bamboo, it'll rot if you put the whole thing in there. If you can get it, get java fern or anubias nana. Sometimes they sell them in those plastic tubes at Petco/Petsmart. Just look for the latin name for the java fern. It escapes me right now but you can google it.

OR, if you really want an addiction, check out aquariumplants.com or... there's another one people around here use. Maybe someone will pipe up with the info. They have TONS of low light plants. That's how I went from a 16 gallon with silk plants to 6 live planted aquariums. The plants can be just as addictive as the fish. 

So now I've contributed to your money spendin'.  Better you then me. My husband pretends he doesn't see 6 fish tanks.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hiya! I'm in Denver too! Nice boy you got there.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Oh, he'll LOVE it.
> 
> I can see the two toned sand. It looks beautiful! On the bamboo, it'll rot if you put the whole thing in there. If you can get it, get java fern or anubias nana. Sometimes they sell them in those plastic tubes at Petco/Petsmart. Just look for the latin name for the java fern. It escapes me right now but you can google it.
> 
> ...


Haha touche`, I had a few water lily bulbs laying around so I dropped one in behind the big cave. Hopefully it'll sprout up, I think it'll make the tank look significantly less..... empty. That said, will see what I can't find for the bamboo, gonna check out the Hmart next week. Might find exactly what I'm lookin fur. 



MrVampire181 said:


> Hiya! I'm in Denver too! Nice boy you got there.


Danke! Yea, I moved here on the 1st of the month. Am originally from South Louisiana, recently relocated here from Oklahoma City though. Love it so far  And now I have another addiction, on top of the Jeep and snowboarding.... sigh. Better get used to being broke, at least I'm single.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

KennyBooBear said:


> Ah, wish I had known that before I poured in a 1/4 cup of seasoned salt. Ah well. Cheers lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the messed up part is, I'm already looking at other fish, and I'm literally right around the corner from a breeder. Am seriously looking at the Fluval Edge or the Chi, and getting another Betta for it, namely a halfmoon. Add a few shrimp and some other fish that it won't kill and voila!


I recommend the Chi over the Edge if your using it for a betta. The Edge looks best when fully filled which then only leaves a small air opening for breathing, or else you have to drop the water level for more breathing surface. Doing that takes away from how nice the tank looks when completely filled. And besides you can get 2 6.6 gal Chi's for the price of 1 Edge.

I have mine up and running, just got a couple of Cherry Shrimp and waiting to hear back from a few of the contacts i made over this last week on getting my hand on more "interesting" bettas. 

I am going to have to made my own cover for my chi tank soon enough but i don't think it will be difficult at all


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

KennyBooBear said:


> Haha touche`, I had a few water lily bulbs laying around so I dropped one in behind the big cave. Hopefully it'll sprout up, I think it'll make the tank look significantly less..... empty. That said, will see what I can't find for the bamboo, gonna check out the Hmart next week. Might find exactly what I'm lookin fur.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke! Yea, I moved here on the 1st of the month. Am originally from South Louisiana, recently relocated here from Oklahoma City though. Love it so far  And now I have another addiction, on top of the Jeep and snowboarding.... sigh. Better get used to being broke, at least I'm single.


 The love for bettas is growing here! We have two IBC judges (one of them is also a transhipper), a couple of breeders (myself included), some apprentice breeders, and a lot of betta lovers. We are trying to get an IBC betta club here.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I love your aesthetic
1. never use table salt! Aquarium salt is special for fish
2. Love the Buddha, but if it's metal it shouldn't be in the tank -metal is bad for fish
looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

fflores said:


> I recommend the Chi over the Edge if your using it for a betta. The Edge looks best when fully filled which then only leaves a small air opening for breathing, or else you have to drop the water level for more breathing surface. Doing that takes away from how nice the tank looks when completely filled. And besides you can get 2 6.6 gal Chi's for the price of 1 Edge.
> 
> I have mine up and running, just got a couple of Cherry Shrimp and waiting to hear back from a few of the contacts i made over this last week on getting my hand on more "interesting" bettas.
> 
> I am going to have to made my own cover for my chi tank soon enough but i don't think it will be difficult at all


Yea, that's the one thing I've read about the Chi, it evaporates really quickly. Luckily I work with lexan, fiberglass etc. fairly frequently, so it'd be no issue for me to make a top for it.



MrVampire181 said:


> The love for bettas is growing here! We have two IBC judges (one of them is also a transhipper), a couple of breeders (myself included), some apprentice breeders, and a lot of betta lovers. We are trying to get an IBC betta club here.


Yea, it's my understanding there's a transhipper in Thornton. Emailed her yesterday actually. 

Pardon my lack of knowledge, but what the hell is IBC? lol

Edit: What the hell is IBC.... aside from a delicious rootbeer?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

KennyBooBear said:


> Yea, that's the one thing I've read about the Chi, it evaporates really quickly. Luckily I work with lexan, fiberglass etc. fairly frequently, so it'd be no issue for me to make a top for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm I love IBC rootbeer hehe.

The IBC is the International Betta Congress. Also Linda is really nice and helpful and I've picked up my imports from her a couple of times.

More info on the IBC: www.ibcbettas.org


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah gotcha gotcha, and yea IBC is like.... right next to Barqs in my book of things I'd kill for. That said, I might have to look to you when I decide to buy my fancy halfmoon haha, that is assuming you breed those.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

KennyBooBear said:


> Yea, that's the one thing I've read about the Chi, it evaporates really quickly. Luckily I work with lexan, fiberglass etc. fairly frequently, so it'd be no issue for me to make a top for it.


I've had my 6.6gal chi up and running for 3 days and the water level hasn't dropped any, though i have heard of the evaporation problem too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i really like the sand look must be a hassle to clean:/ right?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

KennyBooBear said:


> Ah gotcha gotcha, and yea IBC is like.... right next to Barqs in my book of things I'd kill for. That said, I might have to look to you when I decide to buy my fancy halfmoon haha, that is assuming you breed those.


 I actually have been focusing on shortfin halfmoons (HMPK) but I did have a longfin halfmoon spawn yesterday and the fry just hatched. I will be spawning a purple DT HM male (sibling brother to the new daddy) when I get a female...his brother was sent to me as a female but turns out he's a boy! Lol.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

fflores said:


> I've had my 6.6gal chi up and running for 3 days and the water level hasn't dropped any, though i have heard of the evaporation problem too.


Yea, not sure how it'll be here in Denver, with the drier air and all, but I'm really tempted to spring for that aquarium. Most likely will if/when I get myself another male haha



bettalover2033 said:


> i really like the sand look must be a hassle to clean:/ right?


Thanks, and honestly I haven't had much opportunity to clean it yet as I just set this up tonight. That said, the old .9gal tank had a few spots of uhh.... fish poop.... on it, which I was able to clean quite easily actually. Due to the denser, heavier weight of the sand, the poop always ends up on top, so it's pretty easy to scoop out with a net 

But yea, I think it just looks and seems so much more natural with a sandy substrate, then again I just got into this 3 days ago lmao



MrVampire181 said:


> I actually have been focusing on shortfin halfmoons (HMPK) but I did have a longfin halfmoon spawn yesterday and the fry just hatched. I will be spawning a purple DT HM male (sibling brother to the new daddy) when I get a female...his brother was sent to me as a female but turns out he's a boy! Lol.


She's a he?! I've always suspected the same for Rosie O'Donnel. That aside, I'll be bugging you once they're matured, rest assured. (hey that rhymed!)

So my ghost shrimp died already. My assumption is that I didn't add enough aquarium salt, as I was told they need it for survival. I added 2 teaspoons which from what I understand is good for about 4 gallons. Even though I have 9 gallons in the aquarium, I was afraid of adding too much and screwing with the Betta. No limbs missing from the shrimp, so, despite Chigurh nipping at him, I don't think that's what caused his demise. Any ideas? Oh, and can someone recommend some other fish I would be okay with throwing in there without any major issues?

P.S. found my thermometer. Water is right at 80F and not budging a bit. Perfecto!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

KennyBooBear said:


> She's a he?! I've always suspected the same for Rosie O'Donnel. That aside, I'll be bugging you once they're matured, rest assured. (hey that rhymed!)


 Even after the 3 or so years I've been doing this I couldn't even tell! Heck the breeder was shocked!

I'm going to power grow them so I hope to have them ready in a few months. I will be doing a lot of spawning in the next month.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

If that Buddha is metal, you will need to remove it. Metal can leach harmful chemicals into the water that can make your Betta sick or even kill it.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a bit late but...welcome to the forum! I love your new tank. It's got a very clean look to it. I'm a sucker for sand.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> If that Buddha is metal, you will need to remove it. Metal can leach harmful chemicals into the water that can make your Betta sick or even kill it.


It's made from chinese red stone, and painted with an acrylic bronze lol, but thanks for the concern 



Jupiter said:


> I'm a bit late but...welcome to the forum! I love your new tank. It's got a very clean look to it. I'm a sucker for sand.


Thanks for the welcome, and yea, that was the idea haha. I wanted to keep the setup as contemporary and clean as possible, yet still have something that catches the eye. Will look even better if that water lily behind the cave doesn't disappoint lol


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Decided that since my camera phone wasn't cutting it with pictures, I'd record a video to show the actual colors and features in their prime. The water clearing additive alongside my filter has worked wonders in making the aquarium crystal clear. Anyhow, here's ole Anton swimming about.






Edit: Apprently the code was never added to this board for embedding youtube videos, so instead I shall provide a link lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPjINS2KSCE


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, that sounds fine, then. Just wanted to be sure!


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Haha, no worries. Better safe than sorry anyhow.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like Anton made some friends. So far he's yet to show any aggression towards them so it's lookin' good!



















All for now lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, are those platies? 

Just watch him really closely, there shouldn't be an issue but every betta is different and some tolerate company better than others. 

Nice setup you've got there! That tank is HUGE. Your betta must be in heaven. One suggestion, you should get floating plants for the top! Not duckweed (ick) but maybe amazon frogbit, water lettuce or anacharis. 

Bamboo tends to rot in water, but willow hygro looks quite a bit like bamboo and is a true aquatic.

Also, you might want to get a group of three otocinclus catfishes to help you do the cleanup. They keep the glass, plants and ornaments largely algae-free, and they're really cute and interesting.


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> Aw, are those platies?
> 
> Just watch him really closely, there shouldn't be an issue but every betta is different and some tolerate company better than others.
> 
> ...


Yea, so far he's been good with them and yes, they're platys. Apparently they're a cross breed between two different types though. I forget which kind they said but blah, whatever. They look nice ahah.

Thanks! I like the tank size as it is, though I'll probably end up cleaning out my 25gal and using that eventually. I'll see how far this one takes me until I get it too full of... well... stuff. I do have one live plant growing. There's a water lily settled behind the cave, so hopefully it'll sprout up and do well.

I went to go get another 2 Otos today actually, but Petsmart is sold out. They're on sale for .99 cents a pop, so I'll definitely be taking advantage once they get some more back in stock. Will be checking with them daily


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree just get a few more plants so your betta isnt (too) exposed. so he doesnt get bored so easily. i love the buhdist in there it adds a nice calm touch to the tank


----------



## KennyBooBear (Dec 31, 2010)

Got bored, recorded another video of the tank, this time with the Platys. So far the Oto hasn't been too keen on diving into the algae wafer, so it's making a bit of a mess haha. Ah well, maybe he's saving it for dinner and a movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxqqr5phNxo

Edit: forgot to post the video link, derp.


----------

